# NGD: DC800 (#3) Spalted Burst



## Uncreative123 (May 2, 2012)

This is the Koa-rebuild. First and foremost, if you didn't read the other thread: about 9 days into this build I tried to have it changed so there would be NO inlays. I think it would be dope without inlays. Aside from that, it appears to be fine.

Specs:

Walnut body/neck; 2 maple stripes
Spalted maple top; Requested highly figured & and darker brown
Black burst edges (front and back); Requested THIN black burst as Carvin can get pretty carried away with the bursts...
Med. Jumbo SS frets
Black hardware
Ebony board
etc. etc.

Pictures:




















































The twins:



















Haven't been able to play it. Pics are meh, but I didn't do them. Will try to get some better ones later. Who knows if I'll actually follow up on that. The black burst is exactly how I wanted it. The Spalt is nicely figured so that will do as well. I think the spalt in some of those pics is crazy- which I'm totally down with. For some reason I really dig the shot between the two pickups. Wish I could've had those inlays taken off, but I think it won't bother me since the other one has inlays as well. I should've had them do that "black dot inlay" thing so they wouldn't be as visible, since the abalone ones are barely visible. It looked like the fretboard may need to be cleaned up in some other pics, but we'll have to see. 
I love the shots of the two together. 


Bonus view pic from the place. So stoked to be surrounded by quiet and nothingness.


----------



## SYLrules88 (May 2, 2012)

congrats! i LOVE the blackburst on mine, it really adds that extra something. as if these dc800s didnt already have that extra something


----------



## TRENCHLORD (May 2, 2012)

Those really do compliment each other well.
The new one gets my pick (looks wise anyways), but not by much.
Probably quite relaxing getting this all resolved.


----------



## littledoc (May 2, 2012)

Look like my Koa/Spalt 727 from last year. Love it. Honestly, I see so many of the "furniture" guitars nowadays... tung-oil/satin over plain wood. I think the gloss finish brings out the depth of the wood much more than satin, and the blackburst provides a beautiful contrast. Epic NGD dude. 


Btw, as far as the dots, I've always ordered my Carvins without them, but there were plenty of times when I wished I'd had them. They're certainly helpful when you're learning new shit.


----------



## LtdRay (May 2, 2012)

Love spalted maple so much and that black burst is incredibly with it HNGD


----------



## Goatchrist (May 2, 2012)

That is just unfair..
what a gorgeous top. Really hating you right now!


----------



## renzoip (May 2, 2012)

Glad you finally got it, looks great, congrats!


----------



## JPhoenix19 (May 2, 2012)

I love spalted maple with the blackburst sides! Beautiful instrument.


----------



## USMarine75 (May 2, 2012)

Hopefully at this point you are getting a bulk discount from Carvin!


----------



## jon66 (May 2, 2012)

Happy NGD dude, looks sick! Sorry to hear about your recent woes with Carvin, but glad to see this one turned out for ya.


----------



## Valennic (May 2, 2012)

Dem twins.


----------



## jjcor (May 2, 2012)

Spalt  exactly what my next build will be.... Maybe not exactly but with the spalt burst at least. HNGD


----------



## Imbrium998 (May 2, 2012)

Both of them are beautiful. I hope they are fun to play!!


----------



## shredguitar7 (May 2, 2012)

Sweet jebus...


----------



## Hyacinth (May 2, 2012)

Looks great. Looks kinda like my guitar's younger brother.


----------



## Cremated (May 2, 2012)

Damn man, I've been regretting going burl instead of spalted and this just reinforced that. Oh well, looks awesome man.


----------



## Razzy (May 2, 2012)

I don't know how you managed to top that burled maple one, but you did.


----------



## mphsc (May 2, 2012)

love it man, nice choices. Maybe I should rethink a straight 8.


----------



## MacTown09 (May 2, 2012)

I almost speced mine in that exact same way. Thin black burst and all. Looks great!


----------



## MJS (May 2, 2012)

I'd feel bad playing one of those because I wouldn't want the other one to get jealous. You definitely have both of my favorite DC800s that I've seen so far. 

If I ever order one, I think I'd just let you fill out the order form and surprise me... because if I do it myself, I'd probably just end up with a boring all-black one. 

I really like their thin burst from what I've seen on that and a few others. They should just make that their standard burst and let people request a thicker one if they want it.


----------



## groovemasta (May 2, 2012)

Oh my god, I need that haha

Did you specify how figured you wanted it or is that just what you got?


----------



## Nag (May 2, 2012)

Never been a fan of spalted maple yet but this looks effing badass


----------



## brector (May 2, 2012)

Very nice man!!!

-Brian


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (May 2, 2012)

last pic is win, but i like the other 800 a tad better


----------



## Daken1134 (May 2, 2012)

so beautiful congrats on the NGD


----------



## ZEBOV (May 2, 2012)

I can't see them. It looks like your pics are broken.


----------



## Alimination (May 2, 2012)

^^^ I second that


----------



## Uncreative123 (May 2, 2012)

Sorry guys I don't know what's going on with the pictures. I've never had it say that it has exceeded the bandwidth limit. I tried deleting some other pictures to see if that would help but apparently that didn't do anything. I'll respond to everything else once I actually get to a computer.


----------



## beneharris (May 2, 2012)

i believe its from to many views. your pictures are pulling more bandwidth away from their website, so they make you pay for more than that. it should clear up in a day or so i think.

otherwise, try hosting them somewhere else, that may fix it.


----------



## Razzy (May 3, 2012)

FWIW, I think a blank fretboard only really makes a huge difference when the rest of the guitar is really understated. Yours has so much going on with the burst and spalt that I don't think the dots detract from it whatsoever.


----------



## USMarine75 (May 3, 2012)

You don't need two... sell me one.


----------



## gunshow86de (May 3, 2012)

You first one put the DC800 on my radar, but now I have an undeniable lust.


----------



## Uncreative123 (May 3, 2012)

Sweet At least the pictures are working again. I want to respond to some of the stuff but it's just too hard fom my phone right now.


----------



## Might-is-Right (May 3, 2012)

Wow, great looking guitar!


----------



## ZEBOV (May 3, 2012)

JIIIIIIIZZZZ!

And that chunk of land makes me want to do things that I can't get away with here, like setting off small amounts of explosives.


----------



## Splinterhead (May 3, 2012)

I've never seen a spalt with a black burst...man what a great combination. Good luck and congrats on killer looking axe!
(ed for spelling...stupid letters)


----------



## Uncreative123 (May 4, 2012)

littledoc said:


> Look like my Koa/Spalt 727 from last year. Love it. Honestly, I see so many of the "furniture" guitars nowadays... tung-oil/satin over plain wood. I think the gloss finish brings out the depth of the wood much more than satin, and the blackburst provides a beautiful contrast. Epic NGD dude.
> 
> 
> Btw, as far as the dots, I've always ordered my Carvins without them, but there were plenty of times when I wished I'd had them. They're certainly helpful when you're learning new shit.



Yes exactly. I don't understand dropping money on expensive flashy tops if you're not going to have it stick out and pop. Though for the op50 one i had an insane top and was going to go w a satin matte finish- it wasn't heavily detailed or figured though like burl or spalt. I was thinking about your comment with the dots too and I think you were right. I've been working on some really difficult material lately and the dots are really handy on the higher frets. I feel better overall about it now.
Was yours the one with maple fretboard? That was the one that inspired me to do the blackburst edges...just milder.


----------



## Uncreative123 (May 4, 2012)

mphsc said:


> love it man, nice choices. Maybe I should rethink a straight 8.



Haha don't do it man. The Carvins are great and a total steal for the price...but not rare like the build you've got going. The dc800s will be around forever.


----------



## Uncreative123 (May 4, 2012)

groovemasta said:


> Oh my god, I need that haha
> 
> Did you specify how figured you wanted it or is that just what you got?



Definitely had to specify. I even sent in pictures of what i was after.
Awesome avatar by the way.


----------



## Uncreative123 (May 4, 2012)

USMarine75 said:


> You don't need two... sell me one.



Haha always need a backup. Why do you think i had two Petrucci ibbys...and musicmans.


----------



## Uncreative123 (May 4, 2012)

ZEBOV said:


> JIIIIIIIZZZZ!
> 
> And that chunk of land makes me want to do things that I can't get away with here, like setting off small amounts of explosives.



Sorry for the ridiculous amount of posts...such a pain in the ass trying to work it all out on this phone. 
That picture is a little misleading. That's just the view from that side. We're still in town and everything but just a quieter and better location. Its been a very stressful moving situation trying to get everything coordinated and having money tied up in various different places. It's been ten times worse than the whole carvin situation but that didn't help anything. 
Definitely Going to try to get some more pictures of the guitars and everything.


----------



## Levi79 (May 4, 2012)

Personally, with spalted maple, I hate 80% of it. That other 20% however is fucking amazing, and this is part of it. Beautiful guitar man!


----------



## Alimination (May 4, 2012)

Looks great dude! Again sorry for your horrid luck with Carvin, but this looks great man! Congrats


----------



## littledoc (May 4, 2012)

Uncreative123 said:


> I was thinking about your comment with the dots too and I think you were right. I've been working on some really difficult material lately and the dots are really handy on the higher frets. I feel better overall about it now.
> Was yours the one with maple fretboard? That was the one that inspired me to do the blackburst edges...just milder.



Glad you're happy with it... it's really a superb guitar. And yup, that was mine!



Uncreative123 said:


> Definitely had to specify. I even sent in pictures of what i was after.



By the by, I didn't specify anything, and the top they gave me was pretty outrageous. I think Carvin's stock is premium enough that unfigured duds are gonna be pretty rare.
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/168003-ngd-carvin-spalt-content.html


----------



## Exit Existence (May 4, 2012)

SICKKKK want so bad


----------



## Jameson (May 8, 2012)

good lord that is a beautiful guitar.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (May 8, 2012)

That is all kinds of awesome, on many levels!


----------



## DoomJazz (May 9, 2012)

HHUUURRRRRRRR*splosion*


----------



## darren (May 9, 2012)

WOW, those are pretty!


----------



## BobbyBaja (May 9, 2012)

This thread gives me a reason to want a Carvin.
Winning, dudesky.


----------



## GSingleton (May 9, 2012)




----------



## Uncreative123 (May 9, 2012)

I'm home early so I finally got a chance to play this, but not for very long. The setup on this one is much better than on the Burl. I didn't get to A/B them very long, but it seemed like the Spalt one is a little warmer than the Burl. That was surprising for me. I didn't think the top would make that much of a difference. 

Here's another quick picture. Will try to do some outdoor ones, weather permitting. I have another NGD on Thursday so.....we'll see:


----------



## MJS (May 9, 2012)

Uncreative123 said:


> but it seemed like the Spalt one is a little warmer than the Burl. That was surprising for me. I didn't think the top would make that much of a difference.



Could some of it be the different fretboards? I was thinking maple was a little snappier than ebony.


----------



## Uncreative123 (May 9, 2012)

MJS said:


> Could some of it be the different fretboards? I was thinking maple was a little snappier than ebony.




Yes, lol. Was pretty late when I wrote that.


----------



## MJS (May 9, 2012)

Uncreative123 said:


> Yes, lol. Was pretty late when I wrote that.




I wasn't even sure if the fretboards made _that_ much of a difference, since I never played two identical guitars where that was the only difference... but it does seem like all of my favorites have had ebony.

Assuming the difference in sound is all in the board, which do you like better? 

Is the difference enough that you'd change one if you were starting over? Or is the difference so little that you'd base it on looks, depending on the build?


----------



## Uncreative123 (May 11, 2012)

MJS said:


> I wasn't even sure if the fretboards made _that_ much of a difference, since I never played two identical guitars where that was the only difference... but it does seem like all of my favorites have had ebony.
> 
> Assuming the difference in sound is all in the board, which do you like better?
> 
> Is the difference enough that you'd change one if you were starting over? Or is the difference so little that you'd base it on looks, depending on the build?



Probably dig the sound of the Burl just slightly more, though now that I have the JP12 it sounds closer to the Spalt one. I wouldn't change anything about either build if I had to do it over. They are both built amazingly well and I think they're an insane deal for the price.


----------



## mat091285 (May 15, 2012)

sweet new NGD! want to ask what string gauges you using for your new DC800?


----------



## InHiding (Jun 16, 2014)

Yes, I am replying to a 2 year old thread because I just realized that I'm the current owner of this guitar. No wonder those pictures looked so familiar... It's still in mint condition.


----------

